# E&G Classic Continental Kit Replacement Parts



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

We can sell you anything related to an E&G Classic continental kit!! A new kit? Yes we have them, plus a ll parts to repair a damaged one. Too many to list. Call for prices!

Custom Auto Options
Larry
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kc's customz (Jun 21, 2010)

i need the trim the that goes around the wheel housing for a 14" fith wheel i have one but its to short might be for a 13 its the big chrome band that goes over the bumper kit hit me up if u got one


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Watts up Larry.......got my reversing lights, THANKS!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

do u have a continental kit for a 93 lincoln towncar?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent
Larry


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

WHAT UP LARRY DID YOU FIND THAT HOUSING FOR THE 500 KIT


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

How much for the Chrome trim that goes around the continental kit.


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Chrome band is $129.00 delivered.


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

TTT to Larry, thanks I just got the chrome Band today.
:biggrin:


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad I could help!

Larry


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Three of them


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

how much jus for lenses


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, they are imported as a kit. Lens, bulb, housing, wiring, etc. We do not break them up.

Larry


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

How much for a complete kit for a 93/94 big body cadillac fleetwood


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

good to know :yessad:


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Brand new kits for most makes and models!!!!

Custom Auto Options
Larry
888-952-0312


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

how much r u kits going for deliver to 78589jus with a gold band


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

How much for just the bucket for a bigbody? Thanxs


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

How much for base with rev lights and l bolts


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larryco50_@Feb 21 2011, 10:06 PM~19928363
> *Chrome band is $129.00 delivered.
> *


really 129 shipped?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes Sir, $129.00 shipped UPS ground.


----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)

hay whats up larry i kno you get this alot but jus trying to see how much for a kit for a 95 deville??


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM Sent!!!


----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)

ok..jus wondering cuz i have a guy saling me one for 450 really clean all gold with the spokes but its coming off a 78 malibu


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Careful, there are 42 different styles of vehicle specific buckets. One doesn't fit on another car without some modification. Sometimes a little and sometimes alot.

Larry


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

I wish you well brother!


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

bump for the homie Larry...real cool dude to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

We can sell you anything related to an E&G Classic continental kit!! A new kit? Yes we have them, plus all the parts to repair a damaged one. Too many to list. Call for prices!

Custom Auto Options
Larry
888-952-0312


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

hopeful by this week i give u a call for the chrome band homie to bad they don't do gold anymore


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes it is too bad, but I would be happy to help you with the chrome one when you are ready.

Larry


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by larryco50_@Apr 23 2011, 09:27 PM~20405722
> *We can sell you anything related to an E&G Classic continental kit!! A new kit? Yes we have them, plus all the parts to repair a damaged one. Too many to list. Call for prices!
> 
> Custom Auto Options
> ...


how much for da blue one for 77 deville


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)

what you think?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)

But you kno I need that chrome strip how much?


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> We can sell you anything related to an E&G Classic continental kit!! A new kit? Yes we have them, plus all the parts to repair a damaged one. Too many to list. Call for prices!
> 
> Custom Auto Options
> Larry
> ...


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

$49.00/set w/free shipping within the continental us.

Larry


----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea it took the shop all day to mount it lol


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty clean looking though. You can see what I meant about it not conforming to the rear bumper. But it still fits decently.


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

T,T,T,


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Would you have grille parts? I need a replacement bracket for a 91-93 deville classic grille. The bracket that is welded to the inside of the e&g grille to the very right. this bracket has a hold in it to rivet the bars to and stud in it to connect to the hood.


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

I cam prbably get it for you. Call me in the office Monday. Larry/888-9520312


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey bro,
Im looking for parts for continental kit , I wonder if sell by piece what i am looking is the bottom half of a kit and then the chrome that sits on top of the bottom half and I also need the chrome {belt strap} that goes around the top of wheel on the kit .If you can sell by the piece that would be great and if possible for a quote ship too San Jose, Ca 95148


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Can you get grills


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

What are you looking for?


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

*REVERSE LIGHTS*

WHAT UP LARRY PM ME PRICE ON REVERSE LIGHTS AND THE RODS TO HOLD THE KIT SHIPPED TO 92707 LMK THANKS




larryco50 said:


> Sorry, they are imported as a kit. Lens, bulb, housing, wiring, etc. We do not break them up.
> 
> Larry


----------



## Legacy96 (Mar 19, 2012)

WHUT UP LARRY, I NEED ME A COMPLETE KIT FOR A 96 FLEETWOOD


----------



## Capone1 (Sep 19, 2011)

do u have a kit for a 86 regal


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Thesven11 (Oct 13, 2012)

You have a kit for a 1979 lincoln? Pm me if so... Ty


----------



## 92brougham (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey homie how much for a 92 fleetwood brougham full continental kit. shipped to canada.


----------



## Torcido77 (Oct 16, 2012)

I got a 7 caprice dr. Do you have a kit for it?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## oso503 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking at getting one for a 93 town car shipped to 97230


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

larryco50 said:


> PM sent


looking for 1 of these hoping maybe you could help ? Made by e&g


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

larryco50 said:


> We can sell you anything related to an E&G Classic continental kit!! A new kit? Yes we have them, plus all the parts to repair a damaged one. Too many to list. Call for prices!
> 
> Custom Auto Options
> Larry
> 888-952-0312


Any of these lights available for a 13'' kit?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

any smooth cap for a bumper kit....??


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

I need a lid for 13"inch Bummper kit pleas call me 909)636-9830 thank you


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Larry how much for the rods to hold the kit together and how much for the mounting hardware?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> Hey Larry how much for the rods to hold the kit together and how much for the mounting hardware?


PM sent


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the mounting hardware Larry! Should be mounted an set real soon!


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

I need the bucket for a 93-93 Cadillac Fleetwood. How much for the bucket shipped to 79924?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## epperson36 (Jan 18, 2011)

How about a braket kit for a 91 town car?


----------



## Ivan-M09 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Part needed*

Larry how much for the bottom piece of a E&G classic contenental kit where the licence plate attaches?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

For what vehicle?nd do you need the lid?

Please PM me!

Larry


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

Could you tell what the kit is for by the numbers on the back? 1065910


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking for a set of reverse lights. What's out there? To Seattle 98105


----------



## joe_94fleetwood (May 6, 2014)

How much for the bottom piece were the licence plate goes let me know for a 94 cadillac fleetwood


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Need a bracket, don't know if they're specific to the model, but its for a 96 Fleetwood. Any suggestions?


----------



## L&S (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you have a continental kit for an 88 Lincoln town car


----------



## t-bigga (Jan 1, 2015)

How much for a passenger side reverse light housing?


----------



## t-bigga (Jan 1, 2015)

With shipping to Sioux Falls, SD


----------



## fossilman (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for the two tension springs for the E&G continental kit.


----------



## fossilman (Mar 27, 2012)

Would also like to know if you have the wiring diagram....


----------



## datboiflip (Aug 31, 2014)

In need of a new kit with the smoothie..shipped to ft worth texas 76119 thanks


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Can i get a price on a Continental kit license plate Light assembly. Shipped 98516


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Looking for reverse lights shipped to Dallas 75052 thanks


----------



## Andygtattoo (Jan 9, 2016)

I need the complete lower bucket how much ?


----------

